# toshiba regza 37hL17 - problem



## bakbrad (Feb 4, 2009)

Well unfortuanately my wife knocked over my toshiba regza 37hL17 LCD onto the floor. After getting over the 

initial shock I plugged everything back in and everything worked.... except now I get the foating error box 

that says 'NO VIDEO AVAILABLE' bouncing all over the screen even though the video is fine through cable tv 

and DVD player. I've gone though all the menus and I can't get rid of this error. Its plugged from receiver 

to video-in1 using cpomposite cables, I even tried an svideo cable and I still get the error. I have tried 

both video-in1 and video-in2. I'm wondering if I update the firmware through the service port if it might 

go away.

Does anyone know where I might be able to turn this off. I appreciate any suggestions.


----------

